

UVB-76 (The Buzzer) transmitted a new voice message - simanyay
http://uvb-76.blogspot.com/2010/08/august-23-2010-935am-pst-voice.html
Wikipedia article on The Buzzer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76
======
retube
Whilst the meaning/intention of the voice messages may be "mysterious", the
general purpose of the signal is not - it's for ionosphere research:

<http://elpub.wdcb.ru/journals/rjes/v10/2007ES000227/2.shtml>

Scroll down to "Doppler Radio Sounding of the Ionosphere", note the broadcast
frequency.

My guess is that the occasional voices are either a) someone else randomly
broadcasting on the same frequency, b) some technical hitch at the broadcast
station. Whatever the reason, 99.9999% it's going to be totally mundane.

------
eli
I guess it's fun to try to crack codes, but it seems pretty pretty likely that
it would be some sort of uncrackable one-time pad.

------
Kadin
The idea that the numbers are simple lat/lon coordinates (referring to a point
in the Barents Sea) seems plausible ... although why the Russians would be
transmitting something that openly and obviously is a little weird. Doubtless
they have more secure communication channels for their Navy.

It's a bit surprising to me that nobody has been recording and archiving the
station's transmissions until recently (besides, presumably, other nations'
intelligence services); it's relatively simple compared to a lot of other
projects, and obviously 'numbers stations' are something that fascinate a lot
of geeks and radio enthusiasts.

~~~
lrm242
People have recorded numbers stations in the past:
<http://www.archive.org/details/ird059>. These CDs, a collection of number
station recordings, were released in 1997. Not sure if anyone has been
recording since then. Listening to some of the samples is fascinating.

~~~
jberryman
I was exposed to these before the Wilco album "Yankee Hotel Foxtrot" (which
uses number station samples). It was fun to have my mind blown by the album
and then explain to my friend (who introduced me to the album) about number
stations.

------
jcapote
Wonder if it's related to this: <http://i.imgur.com/bktYf.png>

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yeah, when I think "conspiracy", I rush over to 4chan to see what the
internet's finest minds have come up with.

------
jamii
On an entirely unrelated note, a suspected british spy was killed this week.

[http://english.aljazeera.net/news/europe/2010/08/20108258200...](http://english.aljazeera.net/news/europe/2010/08/20108258200315313.html)

------
silvertab
Probably unrelated, but on Tuesday: Two CF-18s shadowed a pair of Russian
military aircraft Tuesday as they flew within 56 kilometres of Canadian soil

From:
[http://www.cbc.ca/politics/story/2010/08/25/cf-18s-russians-...](http://www.cbc.ca/politics/story/2010/08/25/cf-18s-russians-
airspace.html)

~~~
martythemaniak
probably unrelated, but on Tuesday I saw a music video on TV. What do the two
have in common? Well, they're both fairly regular occurrances that are usually
not note-worthy.

Unless of course, you are an ardent devotee of Dimitri Soudas' propaganda.

